# East Texas Home Schoolers? Help?



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all, I had no idea this forum was here and almost posted this in CF...

Anywho, we just moved to east Texas and know no one but hubby'a parents who moved here 4 years ago.... Prior to the move my children were in an AMAZING public school. I loved their teachers and the rest of the administration...They have attended that school from pre-k until December of this year, then we moved over Christmas break....

My son is in the 3rd grade, my daughter in the 2nd grade.

Before moving, we interviewed all the local school options and settled on an out of district school as it was the best we could find... 

I'm just not happy though. And I can't say it's all the school as an individual.... My son has the STAR test to do this year... The push for this test is extreme, nothing else is as important as passing the STAR test...

My son, the 3rd grader, is an Aspergers kid. He is very bright, but learns a lil differently. Our old school didn't try to bend him into learning like everyone else did... They worked with me to teach him in a way he could understand. Not this new school (they can't, classes are too big). He's been very stressed, even nervous at dinner because he did poorly on the STAR practice test...

There seems to be a bit more snobbish-ness at this school too.... We were told flat out don't expect our kids to be popular unless they had an interest in basketball (neither child has an interest in sports really).... My son came home the other day wanting to know what various name brands were as kids were talking about it stating you were trash if you weren't wearing XX brand shoes... Wasn't just 1 kid, but several... Even some of the first graders... Heck even teachers and a few parents discuss it enough that my son took notice (though the teachers talking about it were not being derogatory or hateful like the students were).... 

All in all, I'm just not happy. I want them to THRIVE & yet I have a 3rd grader stressing bad enough it's affecting his meal times.

So, I'm toying with the idea of home school, but I'm very lost. 

I am a bit on the scatter brained side & easily overwhelmed.... I know that if I'm to do this, I must purchase a curriculum that walks me through things to keep ME on task. I don't know how to choose a curriculum to purchase though  I'm very lost. 

Next hurdle is my husband. He was home schooled by a lazy mother. 3 years of almost constant home confinement. The kind of homeschoolers that give all a bad name...Rarely any school work, nothing invested in them.... 

Then he was tossed back into public school as a 7th grader. It was AWFUL for him. He was very behind and he was much less mature than his classmates and extremely awkward in social situations. 

He is against home school because of his schooling. 

He has however agreed to discuss the possibility, IF I could find a type of home school co-op and have other kids ours could interact with on a weekly basis. 

Possibly even a 4H group or something. My son has an interest in wildlife, fishing, and got a new for Christmas and wants to do archery....Also loves art & science.....

My daughter would love to show her dairy goats, but was told only meat goats allowed through school.... Also loves art, reading and music...

I have no idea how to find anything in our area really and not sure how to find other local home schoolers for advice and guidance. Feeling a bit like a fish out of water here...

We are in Phalba, Texas.... Van Zandt county..... If anyone out there is local, I would love to hear from you.

Would greatly appreciate curriculum recommendations, as well as good places to buy the books I'll need and such.

The kids will finish this school year, hubby is firm on that, but hopefully by next school year I will be prepared and we can do this.... I only have a HS education and am embarrassed to admit how much of school I've forgotten, but I'm hoping with the right curriculum I can do this.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Is there anyone at all home schooling here in east Texas that would be willing to help me out?

Curriculum recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Looking for something with detailed lesson plans and such to be my guide until I'm more comfortable doing this and perhaps after I get my feet wet a bit I could try my hand at making my own later down the road. I'm looking for something that I could be able to keep pace with the school system so if ever there was a need to return to public school, then they wouldn't be behind...

All help and suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Crystal, I'm the one you talked to on here before Christmas. I live just south of Mabank. I have some friend in the Phalba area. In fact I go to church there. I'll ask around and see what info I can find..

If you don't mind me asking, what school district do your children go to? If I remember correctly you were gonna send them to the Canton school district. I do know some people in Athens who home school their daughter I'll try and call the grandmother and see if I can find out something for you.

Ruby


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I just tried calling her and there was no answer, but as soon as I hear something I'll let you know.
I'm sending you a PM with my phone number.

Ruby


----------

